#kubuntu-se 2011-10-23
<dagon_> Philip5: japp, jag kör kubuntu nu
<Philip5> heja kubuntu!
<dagon_> 8]
<x_link> Har du inte alltid gjort det?
<Philip5> nä han har varit en svikare och kört andra distar
<x_link> otroligt kasst!
<Philip5> japp
<x_link> :D
#kubuntu-se 2012-10-15
<x_link> Philip5: Tjena!
<x_link> Philip5: Flash slutade fungera för mig för 3-5 dagar sedan. Försökte hitta dig här men du hade gömt dig.
<x_link> Så lyckades att fixa det själv ;)
<Philip5> x_link: så du är värsta linuxgurun nu
<Flygisoft> Full rulle här
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jajamen, rock'n roll
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-15
<MaxJezy> undrar hur björnstek smakar
<Philip5> det har jag ätit
<Philip5> smakar vilt
<Philip5> lite som vildsvin 
<MaxJezy> undrar vad det är som ger den där viltsmaken
<Philip5> det vilda livet :D
<MaxJezy> tror det är överskattat, vilda livet.
<MaxJezy> precis som köttet
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-17
<Philip5> MaxJezy: vad tror du om den här nya gluggen som nikon annonserat precis? http://www.nikon.com/news/2013/1017_lens_02.htm
<Philip5> startpris är rekommenterat till $1,700 
<Philip5> som hittat
<MaxJezy> jah, lär ju vara bättre bokeh än på 1.4 50mm
<MaxJezy> men, näh. jag har nog mer sug på en pentax 1.4
<MaxJezy> nikon kunde ju hoppat över d53200
<MaxJezy> d5300
<MaxJezy> i framtiden kan man väl surfa på facebook direkt i kameran.
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-19
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kan du inte ringa till yongnou och säga till dem att släppa commandern till yn-622n nu istället för att vänta till december?!?!
<MaxJezy> Philip5 http://www.tradera.com/item/302627/192775218/fish-eye-asahi-s-m-c-takumar-17mm-1-4-fattning-m42-ganga-
<MaxJezy> nom nom
<MaxJezy> va säger du?
<MaxJezy> ska jag slå till?
<Philip5> ingen aning. vet inget om sådan där gluggar
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ett litet videoprank som kanske vore nått för dig på stan ;)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwVO5ODOh4Q
<MaxJezy> haha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag håller med dig!
<Flygisoft> släpp nu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: exakt
<Philip5> Flygisoft & MaxJezy: jag håller på att slabbar med framkallningskemi i köket nu :D
<Flygisoft> Haha jaså :P
<Philip5> tog en rulle med film jag inte testat och ska se hur den blir
<Philip5> <---- den lille kemisten :D
<Flygisoft> Enda gången jag har gjort det var på skolan för typ 10 år sedan :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> det är lite kul
<Philip5> men man får inte ha bråttom
<Flygisoft> Jo faktiskt :)
<Philip5> måste bara kolla upp vilket recept jag ska köra
<Philip5> Flygisoft: btw så testade jag lite idag igen med att köra med min sb-700 uppepå yn622n som controller för allt. det funkar ju bra men det blir som ett torn man har på kameran med både transivern och blixten
<Philip5> blir lite smidigare med deras nya commander
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-20
<MaxJezy> någon av er grabbz som vill köpa min samyangisch?
<Philip5> tröttnat på den?
<MaxJezy> jag behöver göra lite pengar för att köpa 17 mm takumar gluggen
<MaxJezy> funderar på att byta till canon eller nex dessutom
<Philip5> så pass
<Flygisoft> Ah jo kan tänka mig
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jasså du är lite sugen på fish-eye alltså??
<Flygisoft> Va
<Flygisoft> Jaha
<Flygisoft> Ne men tänkte på det du skrev igår 22:11
<Flygisoft> sb-700 med yn622
<Philip5> aha :D
<Philip5> liiiite fördröjning på det svaret ;)
<Philip5> hängde inte med
<MaxJezy> känns så tråkigt att lägga ut prylz på traderish då de tar hutlöst mycket för annonsplatsen.
<MaxJezy> ogillar att föda den redan feta kon
<MaxJezy> säljer hellre skiten billigt än gör tradera en tjänst till
<MaxJezy> galet, vann inte auktionen
<MaxJezy> 1300 hade jag som maxbud och den gick för 1325
<MaxJezy> nu i efterhand ångrar jag mig att ja inte satt minst 1800 som maxbud
<MaxJezy> lär dröjja år och dar innan man hittar detta igen
<Philip5> vad budade du på?
<Philip5> du får väl lägga ut på blocket då
<Philip5> eller på fotosidan
<MaxJezy> 17 mm fisheye takumar
<MaxJezy> spar väl det tills ja hittar ett nytt
<MaxJezy> kikade på solsidan och bron så var lite off
<MaxJezy> säljer väl 8 mm fisheyen om ja hittar en vidvinkel m42:a
<Philip5> vad gav du får den och du räknar med att då igen pengarna antar jag?
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-13
<Philip5> Flygisoft: något för dig?? :D  http://petapixel.com/2014/10/13/35-300mm-f2-8-wanted/
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> nice att springa runt med den där
<Philip5> behöver man inte träna på gym
<Flygisoft> Räcker att lyfta kameran mot ögat 2 gånger per dag
<Philip5> typ
<Flygisoft> Står det va den väger?
<Philip5> tror inte det
<Flygisoft> 18.5 pounds
<Flygisoft> 10kilo typ eller?
<Philip5> något sånt
<Flygisoft> 8.39145885 kilograms
<Flygisoft> Trött man ska bli på den
<Philip5> inte om man är stark som du
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> MaxJezy: och du bara smyyyyger in som vanligt
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-14
<MaxJezy> japp
<MaxJezy> har kikat Homeland serien och blev precis klar med sista avsnittet
<Philip5> Flygisoft: blev det någon beställning av tamron-glugg?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo det blev faktiskt så
<Philip5> hoppla. från cyberphoto? när kommer den då?
<Flygisoft> Ne blev från cdon, 300kr billigare där och gratis frakt
<Flygisoft> Kommer väl kanske på torsdag eller fredag, började transporteras först idag
<Philip5> aha, ja du är ju mästare på att hitta billigaste
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Tror du inte Tamron vill uppdatera sin 17-50 modell snart då?
<Flygisoft> Slänga in deras "USM" eller vad det heter
<Philip5> det finns ju den med VC
<Philip5> och den äldre finns i 3 olika versioner med olika chippning
<Flygisoft> USD kallar dom det
<Flygisoft> Aha okej
<Flygisoft> Tänkte för att uppdatera deras fokusmotor
<Philip5> tror inte de kommer släppa någon utan VC
<Flygisoft> Ne troligen inte
<Philip5> trött man blir när man förlägger prylar hemma. använde en insektsnyckel för några dagar sedan och kan nu inte hitta den även om jag letat överallt. den borde finnas i närheten av där jag använde den men inte vad jag kan hitta och tycker nu jag har letat överallt
<Philip5> så hittar man den väl senare där den inte borde ligga
<Flygisoft> Du tänkte säkert, "jag lägger den här så vet jag vart jag har den"
<Flygisoft> så helt borta
<Flygisoft> jag brukar kunna lägga på det där "bra" ställer så hittar man det inte sen
<Philip5> precis
<Flygisoft> stället*
<Philip5> när spöktimmen närmar sig ja då dyker maxjezy1 upp
<maxjezy1> Philip5, jaa
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-15
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag blir besviken på posten, nu står det att mitt paket är försenat :(
<Philip5> illa
<Philip5> postade en grej idag med scheker för det var halva priset
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska vi ta en match CoH?
<Flygisoft> Halva priset?
<Flygisoft> Nja imorgon kanske, har så jävla ont i nacken så orkar inte sitta vid datorn så mycket
<Philip5> illa
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> spelade precis med en snubbe mot två andra och han trodde han var kung. ville diktera allt och trodde han skulle typ fixa allt själv och jag skulle bara hålla defensiva ställningarna tyckte han. vi vann inte... :D
<Philip5> han hade ingen kolla alls på VP utan försökte typ döda alla motståndare bara
<Philip5> så kan det gå
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hehe, kul när man kan dra in folk rakt i fällan :D
<Flygisoft> Haha, låter ju bra det där :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Finns alltid folk som anser att dom är bäst
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sparade faktiskt spelet... om du nu vill kolla på en replay :D
<Philip5> de andra var väl inte superbra och jag fick ta på mig hjälterollen
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Nice det iaf
<Flygisoft> Ne nu blir det att sova, så kanske vi får ta en match imorgon så du får spö någon noob :P
<Philip5> låter som en kul deal ;D
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-16
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fått något paket idag?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jajemen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hunnit testa tamronen?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo jag har testat den lite
<Philip5> tycker du då?
<Flygisoft> Byggkvaliten var bättre än väntat faktiskt, trodde den skulle vara mer plastig
<Flygisoft> Har inte kollat bilderna på datorn så kan inte säga något om den delen än
<Flygisoft> Ljudet från fokusmotorn var ju liknande som det jag hade på min gamla 70-300 men det var ju väntat
<Flygisoft> lite synd men det får man ta :P
<Flygisoft> Fokuslängden (eller vad det heter) var ju otroligt kort så motorn snurrar ju inte så länge som tur är
<Flygisoft> Närgränsen var ju ganska nice, kan ju komma riktigt nice
<Flygisoft> riktigt nära*
<Philip5> jo så är det
<Philip5> jag tycker iaf den är väldigt prisvärd
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart :)
<Flygisoft> Ska bli roligt att testa den lite mer dock
<Philip5> ja du har ju helgen på dig ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska du ha pisk i CoH då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Om en stund, ska skicka iväg ett mail först bara
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> jag startar ett spel som vanligt som du kan logga in på
<Flygisoft> tar kanske 10 min innan jag är klar
<Philip5> gick du offline?
<Philip5> tänkte vi skulle prova operation stonewall som jag aldrig testat
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt om det är så att man kör tillsammans mot datorn
<Philip5> eller om en kan vara ensam med massa resurser mot 3 motståndare
<Flygisoft> Ska se på tv nu :P
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> efter att ha blivit totalt förnedrad ;)
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> rage quit
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> ska se på SoA tänkte jag
<Flygisoft> Kanske blir något mer spelande i helgen :)
<Philip5> jag ska också se senaste SoA tänkte jag
<Philip5> imorgon eftermiddag så ska vi tydligen få solchanser här så det gäller nog att passa på om man ska få någon höstbild i år
<Philip5> ska nog försöka ge mig ut för lite naturfoto imorgon eftermiddag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah trevligt :)
<Flygisoft> Ska bli bra väder i helgen här också verkar det som, så man kanske får lite tillfällen att testa gluggen då :)
<Philip5> i helgen ska det nog bli lika trist här som det varit i veckan så det verkar vara imorgon det gäller
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-17
<Philip5> Flygisoft: gråtit mycket i natt efter förlusten? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dig
<Flygisoft> Varit ute och fotat något nu då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: japp :D
<Philip5> blev en runda i skogen på eftermiddagen för att hitta lite höstmotiv
<Philip5> letade egentligen efter en rund fet och stor röd flugsvamp som kontrast i gyllene löv men någon sådan hittade jag inte :(
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du varit ute något med nya gluggen?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej, du får sampla på dig massa löv och leta en svamp istället då :P
<Flygisoft> samla*
<Flygisoft> Ne det blev inget, när jag hade slutat från jobbet så var det ju nästan mörkt :/
<Flygisoft> blir mörkt bra tidigt nu
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag fotade med färgfilm som jag tänkte försöka framkalla i köket nut
<Philip5> nu
<Flygisoft> ojdå
<Flygisoft> Har du framkallat någon färgfilm tidigare?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> men jag ska göra på lite annorlunda sätt med temperatur och tid denna gång
<Flygisoft> Är inte det lite mer steg?
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> ja det är fler steg men mer att följa ett schema
<Philip5> svartvitt är mer variation för att få olika resultat men med färg så är det liksom så det blir rätt eller inte
<Flygisoft> Haha okej :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft:  när ska vi spela CoH då? tänkte vi kunde köra Operation Panzerkrieg :)
<Philip5> hehe, kul fotbollsmatch som går nu med PSG . 3 röda kort efter 60 min
<Philip5> 2 i ett lag och 1 i det andra. inte så vanligt :)
<Flygisoft> Imorgon kanske?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha jaså
<Philip5> Flygisoft: låter som ett löfte ;)
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-18
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Så där jas
<Flygisoft> Kanske blir lite spel ändå :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Suttit och väntat jäääätte länge
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> tänkte bara äta några mackor
<Philip5> göra dem först
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tränat något då?
<Flygisoft> Haha ne har inte tränat något :P
<Philip5> säger du bara
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> ska bli lite kul att testa de där andra multiplayergrejerna som jag inte kört
<Philip5> blir nytt för mig också :D
<Philip5> i det jag tänkte vi skulle prova så spelar vi varsin superstridsvagn som man bygger på med fler features och så kan man kommendera ut trupper mot stidsvagn
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Ja kör på det
<Flygisoft> CoH var billigt nu
<Flygisoft> 75% rabatt på steam
<Flygisoft> 2:an alltså
<Philip5> inget jag tänker lägga pengar på
<Flygisoft> Du har inte 2:an eller?
<Philip5> tycker inte alls var lika kul som 1an
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> körde det när det var beta
<Flygisoft> Aha, trodde du hade köpt men inte gillade det
<Philip5> och så var det gratis för betasnubbar en tid
<Flygisoft> Gratis över helgen just nu också
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> dra ner det och testa
<Flygisoft> Nja
<Philip5> men jag tycker inte alls det har samma känsla
<Flygisoft> slösa bandbredd :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Man blir ju nästan sugen på att köpa ett till mobilt bredband att ha som backup
<Philip5> jag har hur mycket som helst
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Är ju som lite annat att gå från fiber -> adsl -> mobilt bredband
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag drar ner 2an nu bara för att jag kan :D
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> 1 dag fritt spel står det
<Flygisoft> ah okej
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska vi köra?
<Philip5> har precis satt mig med mackor och tea
<Philip5> 5 min
<Philip5> tråkiga med 2an är att den känns väldigt mycket som en kopia av 1a av någon annan som inte riktigt fattat tjusningen i 1an
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> det har ju kommit en del updates antar jag så en del kanske är fixat men det känns som man spelar med miniatyrkrigsgubbar och inte "på riktigt"
<Philip5> det var då inte heller så bra balanserat
<Philip5> 1an bygger ju på samma spelmotor men förfinat som warhammer 4k spelet
<Flygisoft> Kan ju dock vara bättre nu efter betan
<Philip5> va fan. jag får bara 4,7 MB/s från steam
<Philip5> snålt av dem
<Flygisoft> :(
<Philip5> har du fixat att dricka, kissat och allt sånt där för snart kör vi ;)
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Flygisoft> Har ju tätit upp alla mina chips under tiden nu dock
<Philip5> tror iof det här stridsvagnskriget är roligast på 4 för det blir nog lite som att köra radiobilar på 2. man åker runt och krockar mest utan taktik
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Någon som säljer en D40 här i stan med 18-55mm för 2k
<Flygisoft> värt
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> eller jag skulle aldrig köpa en så gammal
<Philip5> bara värt att tänka på för någon som absolut aldrig kan spara ihop till 4k för något vettigt modernt
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Sålde min D3100 för 2k
<Philip5> skulle jag inte heller köpt :D
<Flygisoft> Haha ne
<Philip5> nu är jag klar. är du redo?
<Philip5> jag kör igång ett lir
<Flygisoft> Men skulle nog hellre köpa D3100 tror jag än D40
<Philip5> hehe, måste bara på muggen
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> du slog ju ut mig massa gånger på slutet
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> ska vi testa operation stonewall också?
<Philip5> vi två mot datorn som stormar
<Philip5> kommer i vågor och blir svårare och svårare
<Philip5> CoH 2 är bara på 77% installerat än :O
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jajemen vi kan testa det
<Flygisoft> Din nerladdning blir väl pausad när du spelar också
<Philip5> då drar jag igång
<Philip5> kanske den blir?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Flygisoft> Mjo tror det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Köra något mer?
<Philip5> hehe du är på huget
<Philip5> hugget
<Philip5> vi kan köra en vanlig mot varandra
<Flygisoft> Har ju inget annatför mig så :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kisspaus
<Philip5> så
<Flygisoft> Tror riktiga krigare får kissa i byxan under krig du
<Philip5> då drar jag igång igen
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> klar för stid heter det på militärsnack
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> nu startar jag
<Flygisoft> yes
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Ne får bli tv nu
<Philip5> den var rolig
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> brukar inte köra med arteleri
<Philip5> artelleri
<Philip5> satte precis en övervakning med splittergranater över ditt högkvarter :D
<Philip5> då quittade du
<Flygisoft> haha
<MaxJezy> så det är här ni sitter och ruvar, som jag har letat.
<Philip5> jo vi har spelat spel och jag har slaktat Flygisoft :D
<Philip5> br
<Philip5> b
<Philip5> då har man bootad vindovs då
<Philip5> Flygisoft, du sitter väl inte hemma och gråter nu? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jodu
<Flygisoft> lyckades ta mig ur fosterställning upp från golvet
<Philip5> Flygisoftkan inte vara bra för självkänslad att bli ägd så där ;)
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-19
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Blir det något spelande ikväll då?
<Flygisoft> Har börjat hämta mig nu från igår
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ja om en stund kanske. som vanligt när du frågar så här dags är det dags för lite kvällsmackor :)
<Philip5> måste också vara präktig och ringa mina föräldrar och höra hur det är med dem :)
<Flygisoft> Ja just det :P
<Flygisoft> Vad klockan var mycket ser jag nu
<Philip5> snart sovdags för dig ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Ne men tänkte duscha och lite sånt innan
<Flygisoft> Pillade runt lite i menynerna på kameran idag och insåg ju att man kunde få ison på info skärmen att visas hela tiden, istället för att man måste trycka in iso knappen
<Flygisoft> att inte det är standard
<Philip5> aha, har jag inte tänkt på hur jag har
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vilken typ av spel ska vi köra då?
<Flygisoft> Antalet bilder som är kvar som visas annars, får ju det ändå nu också när den går i idle eller är avstängd
<Flygisoft> Jadu, välj du
<Philip5> käkar just nu
<Philip5> så snart
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Går på toa medans då
<Philip5> gör så
<Flygisoft> äh jag tar och duschar också
<Philip5> gört
<Philip5> tvättar och torkar du dig bakom öronen ordentligt?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jodå
<Flygisoft> Ska vi dra en match nu då?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> hur redo är du då?
<Philip5> eller sitter du och fönar håret nu?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo jag är redo, sitter och kollar ebay just nu bara :P
<Philip5> ska jag dra igång ett lir?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Gör så
<Philip5> då gör jag det :)
<Flygisoft> Har du någon aning om vad Bower ND filter är för något?
<Flygisoft> sitter ju och kollar på nya filter nu :P
<Philip5> hehe, den var kul
<Philip5> vad är det för filter du kollade på?
<Flygisoft> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1014986-REG/bower_fn67_67mm_variable_neutral_density.html
<Flygisoft> Philip5: SÃ¥ ND fader med andra ord
<Philip5> ser ut att vara något liknande den jag har
<Philip5> bower är väl bara amerikansk label på ebay-prylar som de går i god för
<Philip5> de rebrandar ju en del också som  t ex samyang objektiv
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3in1-67mm-Variable-Neutral-Density-Fader-ND-Filter-ND2-ND8-ND16-to-ND400-LF306-/161411055432?pt=UK_CamerasPhoto_CameraAccessories_CameraLensesFilters_JN&hash=item2594d93f48
<Flygisoft> Typ det där, var ju otroligt likt
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Känns ju sådär om det är samma kvalité på grejerna om man ändå får betala mer än dubbla priset
<Philip5> bower är ju nästan som kaffebrus men skillnaden att de tar in i usa och säljer vidare med support
<Philip5> så det kan mycket väl vara en sådan där
<Philip5> vad tänkte du använda fadern till?
<Flygisoft> Same shit diffrent name
<Philip5> typ
<Flygisoft> långtidsexponering
<Philip5> det brukar vara kvalitetsplast i dem vilket för dem mer repbenägna än de dyrare och så lite sämre reflexbehandling så de lättare ger ghosting
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> skaffade ju ett par sådana för rätt länge sedan nu som funkar ok så länge man tänker på förhållande man använder dem i
<Flygisoft> Har ju ett nu, något billigt från ebay, går ju bra så länge man inte trycker på allt för mycket, så man får den där x effekten
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> men det blir det även med de dyrare men blir kanske senare eller mindre synligt
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Philip5> dyrare brukar ha mindre color casts också
<Philip5> för stillbild är det ju mindre problem eftersom man enklare kan korrigera för bara en bild
<Philip5> hur lyder din analys av CoH då för att du ska kunna vända och vinna nästa gång?? ;)
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart, behöver väl ingen ND fader nu men mot sommaren igen så, så man kanske köper på sig ett nytt nu under vintern
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, ser jävla mörkt ut det här
<Philip5> CoH eller filter?
<Flygisoft> CoH ser mörkt ut
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> kanske är så att jag ska köra tysk nästa gång för jag är rätt dålig på det :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> spelar det väldigt sällan
<Flygisoft> Så blir jag ägd ändå
<Philip5> hehe, vem vet
<Flygisoft> Kaffebrus har ju någon fader för 1200kr
<Philip5> fast den är kanske bättre än den där
<Flygisoft> Haha tror du det? :P
<Philip5> här leker jag ju med min fader https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oUjMB_VOIY
<Flygisoft> Musik också
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> problem med ghosting blir oftast synlig när det är kontrast mellan ljust och mörkt. typ filma innifrån mörkare rum mot ljust fönster eller mörkt på kvällen mot stoppljus eller gatulyktor
<Flygisoft> Jo är väl där man får betala lite extra för
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> undrar hur stor största softboxen man kan hitta på ebay är
<Flygisoft> Du kommer bra nära med dom där förlängningsrören
<Flygisoft> kenko grejerna
<Philip5> aha, ja :D
<Philip5> men nu har jag ju macroglugg också som man kan komma ännu närmare med om man kör mellanringar :)
<Flygisoft> Haha jo kan tänka mig det :P
<Flygisoft> Har du lekt något med det?
<Philip5> inget speciellt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Köpa en stor softbox eller?
<Philip5> vore kul att ha en som är stor som en dörröppning eller så
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> typ 2 x 1,5 m eller större
<Flygisoft> Ja det är ju inte litet
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Softbox-Dome-Tent-Studio-Photo-Video-DynaSun-SB1003-200x100cm-w-Wheels-/261630022047
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du handlat något från aliexpress?
<Philip5> nä men har tänkt det någon gång men inte blivit av
<Philip5> mest när jag skulle köpa padda
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Gillar att man kan se betyg på items där
<Flygisoft> är ju väldigt sällan man ser det på ebay
<Philip5> jo
#kubuntu-se 2015-10-15
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
